# First thing, before moving to Turkey?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Got a lot of questions answered over the past year and getting close to move. Have been to Turkey many times so I know about getting a VISA at passport control. Since I will be living in Turkey full time.....what do I need to do?.......... Guess what I am saying is....what are the "legal" "administrative" things I need to do in order to live in Turkey full time? Assume I will need a residence visa...... do I need to start this process now or after I have moved to Turkey?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

At the moment I think you can still do it in Turkey. But as soon as you arrive, start the process off as it is changing very soon so you have to apply in your country of your passport. If you search this forum you will see what the specific requirements are.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

You need to register your mobile phone, you have 60 days after arrival to do this. You go the mobile operator you use in Turkey with your passport. 
Also I heard from other expats about SGK application for health insurance. I don't know how it's done. You can ask your employer about it, maybe they provide this for you. 
Good luck


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

60 days? My foreign mobile handset only worked about 5 days before it was disabled (using it to cover for my Turkish-bought handset which went back to be fixed under the warranty). 

I think it's easier to buy your mobile/cell phone in Turkey even though it is a bit more expensive; at least you will be able to take it back if it stops working... 

Going back to the visitor visa, that is now electronic. 
https://www.evisa.gov.tr/en


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

That's strange. Because when we lived abroad, we could use our phones for 30 days. 2months ago they changed the law and increased it to 60 days. I read on the news. Anyway registration is pretty easy. Better to do it asap. 
Also language can be barrier, so I would advise to learn Turkish (if you plan to live there for some time).


----------

